# Der Frühling 2012 ist da



## Patrick K (16. März 2012)

Frühlingsbilder vom 16.03.2012 aus meiner Heimat...   Mandelblüte in der Vorderpfalz/Weinstraße.. ..


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. März 2012)

*AW: Der Frühling 2012 ist da*

Wow Patrick,
wie üblich seid ihr uns 4 Wochen voraus.
HIER haben die Kirschen, Weiden, und andere Bäume mal gerade kleine Knospen.
Ich warte drauf, daß meine Sternmagnolie das Blühen anfängt, ihre Knospen sind schon richtig dick.


----------



## underfrange (16. März 2012)

*AW: Der Frühling 2012 ist da*

Wow bei euch blüht alles schon. Bei uns sind auch erst Knospen vorhanden. Habt Ihr auch noch Nachtfrost oder bleibt es Nachts schon "warm"?


----------



## Patrick K (16. März 2012)

*AW: Der Frühling 2012 ist da*

Wir hatten heute Mittag 31,6°C       naja in der Sonne 

Im Schatten immer noch 25°C

Ein herrliches Wetter, einfach wunderbar, warm, sonnig,dieLeute sind alle gut gelaunt,
und juhu das Eiscafe ruft 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (16. März 2012)

*AW: Der Frühling 2012 ist da*

Das mit der Nachttemperatur schreib ich dir heute nacht rein


----------



## underfrange (16. März 2012)

*AW: Der Frühling 2012 ist da*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Wir hatten heute Mittag 31,6°C       naja in der Sonne
> 
> Im Schatten immer noch 25°C
> 
> ...



Ja diese Temperaturen hatten wir heute auch in der Sonne 
Nur Nachts wirds noch weng kalt. Heute früh waren die Scheiben am Auto zugefroren


----------



## Patrick K (16. März 2012)

*AW: Der Frühling 2012 ist da*

kratzen mußte ich schon lange nicht mehr , doch Nachtfroste hatten wir bis letzte Woche
Gruss Patrick
wir reden hier aber von +- 0°


----------



## Patrick K (16. März 2012)

*AW: Der Frühling 2012 ist da*

Hallo 
Wir haben jetzt 22Uhr 20  und im moment haben wir 12,1° im Hof


----------



## Moonlight (17. März 2012)

*AW: Der Frühling 2012 ist da*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wir haben jetzt 22Uhr 20  und im moment haben wir 12,1° im Hof



Wow, ich hab aktuell nur noch 3grad. also ne ziemlich kalte nacht . . . im verhältnis zum tag.


----------



## Patrick K (17. März 2012)

*AW: Der Frühling 2012 ist da*

Hallo 
wir haben heute morgen um 7 Uhr 45  stolze 13 °C


----------



## Patrick K (17. März 2012)

*AW: Der Frühling 2012 ist da*

Hallo in die Runde
Wie war das Wetter heute so bei euch .....
Bei uns war es gut Warm aber extrem Windig 
Im moment haben wir ähnlich wie gestern um die 12°C, heute Nacht soll es Regnen, mal sehen ob es was wird
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Moonlight (18. März 2012)

*AW: Der Frühling 2012 ist da*

Also ich hatte etwas Wind, aber 31°C in der Sonne und 19°C im Schatten.

Die Nacht ist mit durchschnittlich 8°C bischen frisch (so im Gegensatz zu am Tage), aber trocken ... nur diesig.

Mandy


----------



## underfrange (18. März 2012)

*AW: Der Frühling 2012 ist da*

Ja nachts kühlt es bei uns auch noch stark ab. Und heute haben wir 10 Grad und Regen....


----------



## Echinopsis (18. März 2012)

*AW: Der Frühling 2012 ist da*

Moin Leute.

Ich habe gestern auch den Frühling eingeläutet - alle Pflanzen wurden ins GWH verfrachtet und haben das erste Wasser in Form von lauwarmen Sprühregen bekommen!


----------



## Patrick K (18. März 2012)

*AW: Der Frühling 2012 ist da*

Da hast du ja ein paar stachlige Gesellen 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Frühling 2012 ist da*

Ich war mal kurz im Garten.......
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Frühling 2012 ist da*

Jetzt hab ich doch glatt die Mirabelle vergessen....


----------



## Moonlight (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Frühling 2012 ist da*

Ooooch ... bei Dir blühen ja schon die Kirschen ... 

Mandy


----------



## Patrick K (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Frühling 2012 ist da*

Hallo Mandy
Hier blüht alles, egal in welche Ecke du schaust,es ist so herrlich nach dem tristen grauen Winterwetter.Vorhin sah ich die ersten Erntehelfer, Radieschen ernten,die Bäume werden grün und wie gesagt alles blüht.
Gruss aus ,wie die Franzosen sagen "Kleiner Garten Gottes"(Pfalz) ,was soll ich sagen sie haben recht.  Patrick


----------



## Moonlight (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Frühling 2012 ist da*



Patrick K schrieb:


> "Kleiner Garten Gottes"(Pfalz)



Scheint so ... 
Bei mir blüht außer Forsythie, Zilla und Hyazinthe nix weiter. 
Die Magnolie versucht es, wird wohl aber noch wenigstens 1 Woche brauchen ...:beten

Mandy


----------



## Patrick K (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Der Frühling 2012 ist da*

Magnoien sind leider schon zum teil verblüht,wir liegen hier schon gut was das Klima und vor allem die Landschaft angeht ."Kein Wunder das die Römer sich hier wohlfühlten" der __ Wein spriest auch und die Biertrinker werden es mir verzeihen die Riesling-Schorle schmeckt hier in den Sandsteingewölben besser als alles andere und eine Pfälzerküche haben wir......
schwärm , schwärm.......Naja, man sieht es uns auch an, siehe Dr.H.Kohl und K.Beck
Aber was soll`s man lebt nur einmal , Zum Wohl die Pfalz ,  Leben wo andere Urlaub machen usw.
merkt man kaum das ich gern Pfälzer bin
Gruss Patrick


----------

